# My version of the PFS-cast by Hogans Castings



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Hi Guys
Went to Hogans Casting today to pick up my version of the pfs,Pete did a superb job.As you can see it is thicker than normal but that allowed Pete to put band grooves on.
The weight and feel of this tiny marvel is perfect.
Check out the bands Pete gave me.
Just like to say thank you Pete,You did a cracking job.-TOP MAN.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Pete is a top-notch guy!!


----------



## Jack Ratt (Sep 18, 2011)

is that cast in aluminium?


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

whoa, awesome! i just made a couple pfs yesterday and finishing them today.. i have never shot one yet and I am itching to.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Jack Ratt said:


> is that cast in aluminium?


Yes mate-Designed by a gent(Dgui) cast be a craftsman(Pete) shot by an idiot?.


----------



## Jack Ratt (Sep 18, 2011)

that's a very shallow and very narrow fork. I'd be scared of shooting my fingers off, or at the very least giving them a "band" wack, lol. I've only ever used natural forks, and never one as narrow or shallow as your new one. Do you have to change your style or grip or do you just get on with it?


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

its all about how you hold the pouch. 90 degree turn and tweak pouch up slightly.. check out pfshooter vids


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Just turn the pouch mate before you release,Dgui has a post somewhere on the forum how to shoot the pfs.
Havent had a fork hit yet,Must have shot my timber version at least 500 times.
Make a timber version mate-you will be shocked how well they shoot.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Thanks BJ.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

You missed your vocation spanky, you would have made a top notch photographer


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice!!


----------



## Jack Ratt (Sep 18, 2011)

well I might just have to experiment. I've got all the hand tools I'm likely to need so I give it a go. All the ones I've made over the years have been made just the way my dad taught me, so I suppose I'm due a little experimentation. Yeah, I'll have a go


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

tubeman said:


> You missed your vocation spanky, you would have made a top notch photographer


The pics arent very good-My glass eye fogged up.








Any one know what the Bands are?


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Jack Ratt said:


> well I might just have to experiment. I've got all the hand tools I'm likely to need so I give it a go. All the ones I've made over the years have been made just the way my dad taught me, so I suppose I'm due a little experimentation. Yeah, I'll have a go


Good on yer Jack


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

spanky that looks the bollox mate,youve got yourself an awesome bit of kit there.nice works from hogans,still ,no surprise there ,there work is above average quality all round


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

spanky said:


> is that cast in aluminium?


Yes mate-Designed by a gent(Dgui) cast be a craftsman(Pete) shot by an idiot?.








[/quote]

Now that's just way Funny ! LOL !


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

spanky said:


> Hi Guys
> Went to Hogans Casting today to pick up my version of the pfs,Pete did a superb job.As you can see it is thicker than normal but that allowed Pete to put band grooves on.
> The weight and feel of this tiny marvel is perfect.
> Check out the bands Pete gave me.
> Just like to say thank you Pete,You did a cracking job.-TOP MAN.


It is Remarkable to me what some of you fellows are doing with the PFS. And Hogans does Beautiful Work. This PFS is a work of Art. My compliments to Hogans Casting.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Stainless version coming soon Dgui.But that will be original deign.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

spanky said:


> Stainless version coming soon Dgui.But that will be original deign.


Yes, Thank You and that is what my hand craves.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Jack Ratt said:


> that's a very shallow and very narrow fork. I'd be scared of shooting my fingers off, or at the very least giving them a "band" wack, lol. I've only ever used natural forks, and never one as narrow or shallow as your new one. Do you have to change your style or grip or do you just get on with it?


No problem if you shoot the PFS or any slingshot like this:


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

that looks great, pete does a fantastic job, i'v just found a pair of buffalo horn scales behind my work bench,
150mm long x 70mm wide and 12mm thick, not quiet wide enough for a catty but just the job for a couple of buffalo horn PFS, hopefuly i will have time to get one made tomorrow, (and yes i'v now officialy caught the PFS virus lol)


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

And after that John will come the FTS variant of the virus


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

tubeman said:


> And after that John will come the FTS variant of the virus


I like that, "The Variant",


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Guy thanks for all you prase. Its always nice to work with some one who knows just what they want stright from the off!
it was not to hard to reproduce the PFS that Spanky had made. He had a clear idear of what he wanted us to do for him
told me stright what it was and from the smile on his face i think we did it for him a real nice guy.
all the best Pete


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Awesome Spanky, thats looks all business, last a life time.
Philly


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Wonderful piece! I am glad, and am sure dgui is as well, that the PFS is hitting the streets. It's a genious design with superb accuracy!

LGD


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I really like the Pfs and this is beautiful, good runs.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is a lovely one Spanky - Good job by Pete


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Thanks Pete for the cracking job you did on the PFS.
Had a few shots with the bands you kindly gave me-wow they are fast.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

spanky said:


> Thanks Pete for the cracking job you did on the PFS.
> Had a few shots with the bands you kindly gave me-wow they are fast.


Hi the bands are a set i have left from a sale of the scallops slingshot,a guy did not want them he was going to put T B G on is scallops glad you like them dont know if DAN (ZDP) is ever going to get round to selling them to good not too?
Pete


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Break the spell ... break the spell!!! Stop the PFS virus now!

Oh, well ... might just as well give up. Welcome to the dark side ... PFS zombies are on the march ...

Great job on the casting ... I'm sure it will give you much pleasure for years to come.

Cheers .... Charles


----------

